

Ask HN: What does Jobvite look like on the employer side? - ShellfishMeme

I am currently looking for a job and already had to do two applications via Jobvite.  
Now, when I upload a resume, the entire content gets dumped in a textbox.  
Is this what the employers see when they read through the applications?  
I've written my resume in LaTeX and it really isn't very readable after the content has been dumped. Then again, I do want to upload a nicely formatted version of my resume and not only a plain text file. Do I have to first upload the PDF file and then replace the content in the text box with a plain-text resume?<p>I find the whole procedure very confusing. Especially for jobs that include visual aspects I find it important to create a visually appealing resume and cover letter.  
With Jobvite it seems that people who do that get punished because they just dump all the text as it is and thus mess with the readability.<p>So what is it that employers actually see when I apply via Jobvite?
======
markhall
Sorry I can't be of more help as I don't know what it looks like on the
employer side, but I am interested in hearing about your overall thoughts on
Jobvite. I'm working on a product in the same space & I'm always interested in
hearing what features ppl really like/hated with similar tools. Thanks in
advance.

